
Assessing Russian Activities and Intentions in Recent US Elections [pdf] - mzs
https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3254239/Russia-Hacking-report.pdf
======
mzs
.gov source:
[https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ICA_2017_01.pdf](https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ICA_2017_01.pdf)

$ cmp ICA_2017_01.pdf Russia-Hacking-report.pdf; echo $? 0

